# I Woke Up This Morning And One Of My Tetras Have No Eye =S



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

i woke up this morning well right now i went to my aquarium to feed my fish. As i was feeding my fish i noticed a tetra in the back not eating, it got me curious so i looked to the back were he was sitting i mean swimming lol and i looked at his eye and it was red as it was swimming closer to me i noticed he had no eye. I have no idea how this happened maybe someone has a suggestion or even a explanation ?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Need some more info....

Tank size, how much and how often are the water changes, temp, additives used, filter, live plants, stocking information, type of decoration, how long has the tank been running, how long have you had the Tetra, has the Tetra been sick and/or treated in the last 2 weeks, can you post a pic....

Also, is the tank cycled and do you have any water pram numbers for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH and what type of test products used....


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> Need some more info....
> 
> Tank size, how much and how often are the water changes, temp, additives used, filter, live plants, stocking information, type of decoration, how long has the tank been running, how long have you had the Tetra, has the Tetra been sick and/or treated in the last 2 weeks, can you post a pic....
> 
> Also, is the tank cycled and do you have any water pram numbers for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH and what type of test products used....


10g tank tank has been running for 3 months now i have fake plants. I do water changes every week 50% sometimes 70% i have had my tetras for a good month now no there not sick there all healthy and yes my tank is cycled


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

Thats how my tank looks like i will try to take a picture of the tetra 


http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=47732&stc=1&d=1328475994


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

ok so this is how he looks like 

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=47733&stc=1&d=1328476452
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=47734&stc=1&d=1328476464
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=47735&stc=1&d=1328476473


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Do you have a filter and what is the tank stocked with...species and numbers to rule out if it was caused by a tank mate and type of additives used....

Hard to tell by the pic...but it almost looks like an old injury...can you tell if the eye socket looks clean or any tissue hanging out....other eye looks normal-no clamped fins...just hiding more and not eating...

To start I would get the Tetra QT'd and start clean like temp dechlorinated water treatment-I am sure you already know this-but Tetras can be really sensitive to medications and salt...

Nice job on your tank by the way...very pretty....


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Does your tetra live with a betta? Sometimes betta's will beat up their tankmates a bit if they feel their territory is being invaded.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> Do you have a filter and what is the tank stocked with...species and numbers to rule out if it was caused by a tank mate and type of additives used....
> 
> Hard to tell by the pic...but it almost looks like an old injury...can you tell if the eye socket looks clean or any tissue hanging out....other eye looks normal-no clamped fins...just hiding more and not eating...
> 
> ...


thank u very much and yes i do have a filter i have 1 betta and 8 tetras that is all i dont think its a old injury i keep on eye on my tetras everyday and i did not see this yesterday there are no tissues hanging out it just looks like the eye fell out clean its just red


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

Arashi Takamine said:


> Does your tetra live with a betta? Sometimes betta's will beat up their tankmates a bit if they feel their territory is being invaded.


im pretty sure thats not the case my betta has been fine with the tetras he minds his own business they have been together for a month now and i keep a eye on them daily and there were no problems with the betta and tetras


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Hmm..Could it be from one of the plants then? I'm not sure how a fish could have lost their eye besides an attack.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

one thing i see often with my tetras is that they like to chase each other around so my guess was maybe when they were chasing each other around he might of poked his eye on one of my fake plants thats what i was thinking.

im not sure if this is normal behavior for tetras chasing each other around


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Hmm...Do you have all neons or are they mixed? Their temperments could be causing it as I've never heard of neon's chasing each other usually they're docile. (I've never owned them but I have aggressive fish whom will bite the first thing that irritates them.)


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

no there all neon tetras 8, water tempter is at 80F


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

im pretty sure its something to do with them chasing each other and he ran into a fake plant and poked his eye out. Im probably gonna remove him tomorrow from the tank i dont want any infections getting into my water and killing any of my fish.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree with you MTG....I think it was an injury due to the Neon chasing each other and it running into something or it had already lost its eye and you just didn't notice it-but still most likely due to injury not attack...


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> I agree with you MTG....I think it was an injury due to the Neon chasing each other and it running into something or it had already lost its eye and you just didn't notice it-but still most likely due to injury not attack...


so you say neon tetras chasing each other around is not a normal behavior ?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry for the confusion-....it can be normal behavior for tetras to chase each other-it all part of establishing pecking order, communication....etc.....


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> Sorry for the confusion-....it can be normal behavior for tetras to chase each other-it all part of establishing pecking order, communication....etc.....


ohhh ok thats good i also have another question what should i do with my injured tetra should i remove him ?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That depends....if the Tetra is hiding and not eating....then yes, I would remove it, if it is otherwise acting and eating okay and no signs of a secondary infection at the injury site-I would leave it.....


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> That depends....if the Tetra is hiding and not eating....then yes, I would remove it, if it is otherwise acting and eating okay and no signs of a secondary infection at the injury site-I would leave it.....


it actually hides all the time and dose not eat

EDIT: i just feed them right now and he was eating and swimming around he looks normal but im scared that it might affect my other fish


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When in doubt....take it out.....especially if its hiding more than normal....


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> When in doubt....take it out.....especially if its hiding more than normal....


yea i will take him out i just don't know were to put him lol


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

Update: The fish is still fine swimming around and eating looks normal i decided to keep him in the tank nothing looks wrong with him


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

i just realized another tetra just lost an eye what the heck is going on some explain ?


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

MarcusTheGreat said:


> i just realized another tetra just lost an eye what the heck is going on some explain ?


 i now have 2 tetras with no eyes someone help


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Without having to go back and hunt for the information...remind us again...tank size, number and species of all the fish in the tank and you have plastic or fake plants...correct.....have you seen any aggression between any of the fish....how strong is the filter...how much and how often are the water changes and do you have any water prams for-ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH..

Does it look like a fresh injury and can you post a pic....


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

MarcusTheGreat said:


> i now have 2 tetras with no eyes someone help


Does this mean the first tetra has lost his second eye since your original post and the second tetra lost 2 eyes in 30 minutes?

If so you may have a case of popeye in your tank. Do you notice any tetra with eyes that are bulging out a bit too much? I know their eyes are small and poke out a bit anyway, but there eyes shouldn't buldge too much.

If it isn't popeye, then I would remove the piece of drift would that is sitting in the tank at an angle. The may be coming to close to the edge while they swim around. The wood that is sitting like a log in you picture should be fine. 

If that doesn't work then your betta may be attacking your tetra when you aren't looking.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

Oldfishlady said:


> Without having to go back and hunt for the information...remind us again...tank size, number and species of all the fish in the tank and you have plastic or fake plants...correct.....have you seen any aggression between any of the fish....how strong is the filter...how much and how often are the water changes and do you have any water prams for-ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH..
> 
> Does it look like a fresh injury and can you post a pic....


10g tank i have 8 tetras and 1 betta fish (he is peaceful i don't think he's the problem) i have plastic plants, the filter is fine not to strong its perfect i would say. I do see the tetras chasing each other all the time i'm not sure if this is a normal behavior but they do it all the time. It must of happened either today or late at night if u look back on the 1st page i think theres a pic of one of the tetras with no eye it looks exactly the same . Oh and i do about 60-70% water changes every week


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

SnowySurface said:


> Does this mean the first tetra has lost his second eye since your original post and the second tetra lost 2 eyes in 30 minutes?
> 
> If so you may have a case of popeye in your tank. Do you notice any tetra with eyes that are bulging out a bit too much? I know their eyes are small and poke out a bit anyway, but there eyes shouldn't buldge too much.
> 
> ...


no it is a second tetra that has lost an eye. I don't think its popped eye because the whole entire eye literally came out of the socket. Also i don't think its the drift wood that is causing this maybe the plastic plants?


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

I have sat patiently in front of my fish tank for a good hour or so and i am quite convinced there is a bully in the school of tetras and he keeps picking at all of them and if thats not the case then its because when he chases them they run into my plastic plant that is sitting in the back of my tank you can see it if you look at my tank photo and they just simply run into it and poke there eye out


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That would be my best guess too....the normal chasing within the Tetras that cause injury when they run into the plastic plants.....sounds like you need to remove all the plastic plants and replace with silk......


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

agree with OFL, you did a great job with the plant deco but those plastic plants do more harm then good, lotta pointy and sharp hard edges that can hurt fish, particularly those that are trying to fast dart off somewhere and not lookin where they goin


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

yea or even consider real plants lol


----------



## DJAinKY (Feb 15, 2012)

Your fish may be getting popeye from your big water changes. Changing that much water, especially in such a small tank, causes rapid change in pressure and gasses diffused in the water (or something to that effect). I think you should scale back on the water changes, say to 25-33% or so. I had this same issue in my 125 when I had to move it and drain 90% of the water.

Oh, and every school will have a bully. I would assume that's the alpha.

Also, hello all.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

DJAinKY said:


> Your fish may be getting popeye from your big water changes. Changing that much water, especially in such a small tank, causes rapid change in pressure and gasses diffused in the water (or something to that effect). I think you should scale back on the water changes, say to 25-33% or so. I had this same issue in my 125 when I had to move it and drain 90% of the water.
> 
> Oh, and every school will have a bully. I would assume that's the alpha.
> 
> Also, hello all.


Unless you moved by teleporting from New York to the top of Everest with your fish tank in your arms, your fish never experienced a change in pressure or rapid defussion of gases. ;-) 

You had problems with your 125 gallon when you drained 90% of the water because your cycle was disrupted and when water was added back the tank had a mini-cycle. That's why no one should do a 100% water change on a cycled tank on a regular basis. It restarts the cycle over and over which is very stressful for the fish. 

If the 10 gallon isn't cycled the tank owner has to do 100% water changes once a month to keep up with water quality. If the tank is cycled, then you want to do only small water changes weekly so the cycle isn't disrupted. That's why a cycled tank is much less work but can go very wrong if negelected or excessively cleaned. :-D


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

update : i was watching a movie yesterday with my girlfriend i stopped the movie to go get something to eat and i checked up on my tank and i saw a tetra floating around the tank hitting into the plants and glass and he was spinning like he was out of control it looked like he lost it lol i took him out of the tank into a little cup and he died about 5 min later


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

now i got 7 oh and btw it was one of the tetras without a eye


----------



## DJAinKY (Feb 15, 2012)

SnowySurface said:


> Unless you moved by teleporting from New York to the top of Everest with your fish tank in your arms, your fish never experienced a change in pressure or rapid defussion of gases. ;-)
> 
> You had problems with your 125 gallon when you drained 90% of the water because your cycle was disrupted and when water was added back the tank had a mini-cycle. That's why no one should do a 100% water change on a cycled tank on a regular basis. It restarts the cycle over and over which is very stressful for the fish.
> 
> If the 10 gallon isn't cycled the tank owner has to do 100% water changes once a month to keep up with water quality. If the tank is cycled, then you want to do only small water changes weekly so the cycle isn't disrupted. That's why a cycled tank is much less work but can go very wrong if negelected or excessively cleaned. :-D


Admittedly, I was hazily recalling what I remembered from reading about it when that happened. This is what I was referring to:

"Pop eye can also be caused by gas bubble disease as a result of oxygen super saturation (excess levels) of the water with the gas, nitrogen. Super saturation occurs whenever the pressure of a gas in the water is higher than the pressure of the same gas in the surrounding atmosphere, whereby the difference in gas pressures causes the gas to get pulled too quickly out of the fish's bloodstream, leaving behind gas bubbles. The other symptoms of this are the appearance of bubbles under the fish's skin. It's caused by excess oxygen in the water, particularly from filters that blow air directly from outside to inside the tank, and from pressurized tap water that did not get mixed."

Same solution, either way. IIRC, the tank in question is filtered and the bioload doesn't seem excessive, so I still think 70% is too much of a water change.

Of course, this could actually be some kind of infection. But if it's happening around the water changes, I don't think it can be discounted.


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

i dont think it was popped eye the whole entire eye ball was out of its socket nothing was there


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

DJAinKY said:


> Admittedly, I was hazily recalling what I remembered from reading about it when that happened. This is what I was referring to:
> 
> "Pop eye can also be caused by gas bubble disease as a result of oxygen super saturation (excess levels) of the water with the gas, nitrogen. Super saturation occurs whenever the pressure of a gas in the water is higher than the pressure of the same gas in the surrounding atmosphere, whereby the difference in gas pressures causes the gas to get pulled too quickly out of the fish's bloodstream, leaving behind gas bubbles. The other symptoms of this are the appearance of bubbles under the fish's skin. It's caused by excess oxygen in the water, particularly from filters that blow air directly from outside to inside the tank, and from pressurized tap water that did not get mixed."
> 
> ...


You must have missed the pic on the first page, post #5, the whole eyeball was kaput :shock:


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

DJAinKY said:


> Admittedly, I was hazily recalling what I remembered from reading about it when that happened. This is what I was referring to:
> 
> "Pop eye can also be caused by gas bubble disease as a result of oxygen super saturation (excess levels) of the water with the gas, nitrogen. Super saturation occurs whenever the pressure of a gas in the water is higher than the pressure of the same gas in the surrounding atmosphere, whereby the difference in gas pressures causes the gas to get pulled too quickly out of the fish's bloodstream, leaving behind gas bubbles. The other symptoms of this are the appearance of bubbles under the fish's skin. It's caused by excess oxygen in the water, particularly from filters that blow air directly from outside to inside the tank, and from pressurized tap water that did not get mixed."
> 
> ...


That is kind of why I gave the example of teleporting to Everest from New York. Since betta tanks are open to the air they don't build up pressure on the inside like tanks that are completely closed off and filled to the top with water. I have seen what you read about happen in a Petco tank that was completely closed and full of water. They should have moved the fish because there was so much excess air in the water that it was turning the skin under their eyes into ballons and some fish had already lost one eye or had both eyes buldging. :shock:

So you aren't wrong because gas defussion can happen in tanks that don't have a cross breeze. You happen to be wrong about this perticular based on the picture the OP posted. The pressure on the outside of the tank would have to decrease of a betta to get popeye that way. So that's why I gave the example of teleporting from New York to the top of mount Everest while holding a betta tank. Even the blood inside the human would have trouble with gas defussion in that example. :roll:

But I do agree that 70% pwc is a bit of over kill. I wouldn't do much more than 25-50% water changes a week on a cycled tank. :-?


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

the tetra has died he is no longer suffering


----------



## MarcusTheGreat (Dec 4, 2011)

after the fish died the school looks more calm more relaxed curious why


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

MarcusTheGreat said:


> I have sat patiently in front of my fish tank for a good hour or so and i am quite convinced there is a bully in the school of tetras and he keeps picking at all of them and if thats not the case then its because when he chases them they run into my plastic plant that is sitting in the back of my tank you can see it if you look at my tank photo and they just simply run into it and poke there eye out


Yesterday I added 4 Neon's to my 15 gallon sorority (the stocking website still shows my bio-load at a respectable 77pct. so I may add more Neon's in the future :lol:. 

This is the first time I have owned Neon's, only read about them. Definitely agree with you there is a Pecking order with this fish species. They interesting to watch. Weird how they like to hang out and school together but there is definitely some nipping going on amongst them. The ones that are picked on don't hide in a corner though, they still stay amongst the group.


----------

